# Mertens Water Monitor



## PhilK (Nov 14, 2009)

So I am just teasing myself with animals that I would love to own one day but probably never will.. I have two ackies and find them absolutely amazing, and am very keen on other monitors. They are just so interesting! The list of ones I'd like is as long as my arm, but I just was thinking about Mertens.

Has anybody here got Mertens? What are they like as pets? Size? Cage/food requirements?

Any other recommendations for a bigger monitor (ie bigger than an ackie)?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Serpentes (Nov 14, 2009)

Mertens grow into big strong monitors. They need a fair amount of space and a good pond system. They are voracious feeders and you have to watch their weight, like most monitors. They're a tropical species and need to be quite hot. I kept them outdoors in Cairns and they bred like mad.

What about Mitchells Water Monitors, they're just amazing and are small enough to keep in a giant indoor setup. Spencers Goannas are really lovely too and have a nice temperament, again about the size of a Mertens, so better off outdoors, and again need heaps of heating.

If you want a dinosaur, get yourself a lacey. If you want a really smart, high-maintenance dinosaur, get a Perentie


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 15, 2009)

Get a Mertens you will never regret it


----------



## ScalyMung (Nov 15, 2009)

i totally agree a bit timid when young but when they they get bigger they are awwwwsome
feeding time is the best just like the crocs you see up north how they jump straight up and out the water with there front legs tucked in a great sight to see tongs are a must !!!!!!!!!
all & all if you get the opportunity to get 1 go for it you wont regret it
cheers Deano


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 15, 2009)

Any pictures of setups?


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 15, 2009)

mitchels might be better. Not as huge as mertins.
Or maybe kimberley rocks.


----------



## beney_boy (Nov 15, 2009)

yer does anyone have any enclosure pics. im in the middle of starting a mertens setup in an old glass aquarium, big enough for a year or two but will have to upsize after that. i figured any water dragon setup would almost be the same for a mertens, that is apart from the basking spot.


----------



## Karly (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's a couple of my little guy and his enclosure. Awesome creatures...


----------



## jinin (Nov 15, 2009)

lol they remind me of the water horse lol.


----------



## -Matt- (Nov 15, 2009)

Not my animals...took this at wild expo. Awesome monitors, would love to get a pair when I have the space.


----------



## beney_boy (Nov 15, 2009)

karly, what are the dimensions of your enclosure?


----------



## PhilK (Nov 15, 2009)

How big do Kimberley rock's get? Common?


----------



## jinin (Nov 15, 2009)

790mm Head to tail, full grown. they are quite uncommon and are only bred in 3 places in Australia(i only know 1 place) Reptile City, they have sold all of their up until 2010. they go for $1200 each...


----------



## Karly (Nov 15, 2009)

beney_boy said:


> karly, what are the dimensions of your enclosure?


 
Its about 2m X 0.8 X 1.8. The pool is in the bottom right corner you prob can't really see it in the pic, but its just a big tub like the ones you can get from Bunnings.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 15, 2009)

How about an emerald tree monitor? Hahaha I wish!

How big would an enclosure have to be to suit an adult?


----------



## luke88 (Nov 15, 2009)

i just got a mertins and they are the best


----------



## PhilK (Nov 15, 2009)

Put up some photos mate...

I am open to any suggestions on the next monitor "up" from ackies. Something that won't tear my hand off would be good, and something I can keep in a large indoor enclosure happily. Preferably "placid".


----------



## luke88 (Nov 15, 2009)

this is my little guy, only a few weeks old at the moment. he is currently housed in a 3x2x1.5ft enclosure while i am finishing off his 6x2x2.5ft enclosure.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow so awesome... I really want a bigger monitor!

Back to my research.


----------



## richardsc (Nov 16, 2009)

i have kimberley mertens and the more common nt/qld type,i reckon for one of the larger species there awsome to keep,if u arent bothered bout cleaning the water often then keeping them is pretty easy,mine always poo in the water,so constantly changing it,you will need to heat there water to 26 to 28 degrees to,they spend there days in and out of the pond and usually sleep in it over night,as for a monitor next size up from ridgeys,tristis are cool,mitchels would be great to,grrrr vic dse for not adding them


----------



## cris (Nov 17, 2009)

Spencers monitors are cool, im not sure if i would call them placid, but they dont tend to bite. They also vary in size some are pretty small while others are as big as the other large species. 

Yellow spotted monitors are awesome too.


----------



## 1234callan1234 (Jan 21, 2010)

i am thinkin about gettin a mertens how hard is it to tame them from 4 mnths old?
by the time its like 1 yyeaar or sumthing would it be quit tame? thanks


----------



## sammy09 (Jan 21, 2010)

how big would a tank have to be for 2 ridge tailed moniters


----------



## Andrais (Jan 21, 2010)

haha i havn't owned monitors before but i think some people would agree with me that u can't exactly 'tame' a monitor to become the lap dog of all reptiles 

Would love a Mertens  but its too cold here in adelaide in winter  and i can't keep one inside because i dont have the room.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 21, 2010)

sammy09 said:


> how big would a tank have to be for 2 ridge tailed moniters


 
as adults no less than 100cm x 50cm
so a 4x2x2 is fine..


----------



## richardsc (Jan 21, 2010)

my young mertons,young adults have started mating the last few days,i got some video of it but wouldnt know how to add it,fingers crossed ill get some eggs shortly


----------

